# Rigid Collated Screw Gun. Drive about 20 screws / minute (with video)



## PurpLev

Dan, this is insanely fast! looks like a huge time and effort saver, and for 99 its definitely cost efficient. I would probably have gone the corded version route myself. I used to be in construction and worked in places we didnt have power (new construction) so cordless was gold, but once I changed profession, the batteries sitting on the shelf just died after a while and won't take a charge anymore, so for a once-in-a-while use, I think corded is a winner.

thanks for the review. good to see first hand (so to speak) the power of this sort of tool if ever needed.


----------



## Karson

I've never used one of them A buddy of mine bought one for putting down floors with screws. (I guess sub floors) Looks like you tool is fun to use.


----------



## AttainableApex

they might have an extension for it because on the one i have it does and you can stand up fully and drive screws in the sub floor. its amazing.

how are the price of the screws?


----------



## craftsman on the lake

The screws cost about $15 per pack of 1000. More or less depending on length.


----------



## grizzman

congrats on the new remodel job there…and wow its your own house at that…what does the boss pay ya on this job..well i bet the break times are long with plenty of coffee and maybe a few donuts along the way…good luck with this new screw gun…i think the extra cost for the screws will be well worth it….i hope you will do some blogs of this job along the way…i love this kind of work…im going to refinish the wood floors in my house sometimes before the summer is over…so ill get a little remodel work in…good luck…grizz


----------



## craftsman on the lake

I will blog the place eventually Grizz. Till then here's a link to my last house that I did.

And the boss is happy to have it started. You're right, everyone else first. What's that old saying? "the cobbler's son is the last to have shoes?". Actually I retired from teaching after 30 years about 5 years ago. I found that if you charge just a little less than people trying to make a living at this stuff you can get lots of work. So I've been trying to start my own place since 2005. It's finally arrived!

Here's a little pict of the part I'm at… This is just part of a bedroom. Long way to go in a place that was built in the 50's. Old family home on the lake.


----------



## scarpenter002

Great tool. Wish they would have had that a few years ago when I ended up with just a standard dry wall gun. The self loading would have been really nice as I did the ceiling.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Dusty56

Nice review and the short video was a bonus, Dan : )
Looks like you'll be busy for a while and that screw gun will really save you some time…I have seen other models with long extension handles to save your back while doing subfloors / decking and also ceilings .
Best wishes !
Len


----------

